# Can I drink Alcohol with DP from pot???



## Osmosis_Destiny (Nov 19, 2014)

I had been smoking pot for about 2 years before this happened I had a 6 month break smoked too much and had a major panic attack, Ive been suffering from DP/DR for about 4 months now, it has gotten slightly better but its still a nightmare, I completely stay away from pot now as it was the cause but would it make things worse to have alcohol? Anyone who has recovered and drank alcohol would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

From the people I've talked with, the use of alcohol while Depersonalized has varied effects - some say it harms, some say it does better. In my personal opinion, I would stay away from anything related to alcohol or drugs while trying to recover. If you decide to drink alcohol, please do it safely and use caution when drinking.


----------



## Osmosis_Destiny (Nov 19, 2014)

I feel like you are right, lately drinking makes me feel way better but its followed by a shitty magnified DP the next day which is temporary.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

I drank one beer today tbh. Its really only as big as you think it is, same with drinking caffiene and DP. If you freak out, its cuz you were already expected it.

That being said I wouldnt get totally drunk lol

Sleep deprivation is worse for DP than alcohol imo


----------



## Osmosis_Destiny (Nov 19, 2014)

I dont freak out at all I drank 4 nights in a row last weekend and all that happened was I felt way more foggy afterwards but its kinda gone away, now just stuck with the DP ive already had for months.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mild moderate drinking is fine IMHO! In fact alcohol can relieve DP in my experience...But if you are drinking too often and too much that is not good at all...You will do more harm than good with excessive drinking...


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Alcohol won't doing anything to your condition. How you react (or misinterpret) the side effects of being hung over is what can suck


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

Solomon's right, some people have developed there DP from alcohol. Personally, mine was marijuana induced and i self medicated with alcohol for years, its easy to get caught up in that. I recently stopped drinking completely about 5 months ago because my body simply cant handle it anymore. Try and find other ways to spend the time until you feel 100 percent.


----------



## Osmosis_Destiny (Nov 19, 2014)

Jeff did the Alcohol slowdown your recovery or do you think it would of been the same time ? Also yes I only drink once a week now heavily as before it was everyday. I also finding it very hard to quit smoking because people say cigarettes can cause anxiety even though I have no anxiety? Im not worried about anything and I dont get pain or anything just this surreal blank state. Thanks for your answers guys.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd say it certainly didn't help recovery, it's just masking symptoms, Ya feel good for the time you're drinking and then the next day the rebound anxiety/DP are horrid. It's not worth it.


----------



## jaiespoir (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't think it's a matter of whether you can or can't. It's more of a question of how it will affect you personally; will it make your DP better, worse, no change?

In my opinion, it depends on the person. Some can tolerate drinking things like alcohol and caffeine with DP and others can't because it makes the experience way worse. I personally am okay with moderate amounts of alcohol and caffeine, they don't affect me at all. If you do have alcohol and it bothers you or makes your DP worse the next day it might be worth it to consider avoiding it for awhile.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

I drink, but I never get drunk because I hate the feeling, and one of my friends started grouping my chest in the night thinking I was his girlfreind, after having way to much vodka of course.

we had a good awkward laugh after that and dumped the rest of that nailpolish remover!


----------



## db22 (Oct 12, 2013)

I totally stopped drinking alcohol, it's been one of the positive aspects that has come out of a very difficult situation as well as quitting smoking, as it's a depressant I couldn't see the benefits. Missed having a beer at first but don't care anymore


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I drink casually and I getting wastttiiee BUT I always feelWAY more DR when hungover.


----------



## s0me0ne-else (Nov 3, 2014)

For me, drinking does make DP/DR more manageable in social settings and at the moment I'm actually drunk, but the hangover is a HUGE downfall and makes for some of the worst DP "attacks" I've had. 
Something VERY strange I have found myself doing when drunk with DP/DR though is I'll actually stop myself and my inner dialogue says "You're not really drunk, because none of this has ever been real." and I'll legitimately suddenly feel sober, completely. That's terrifying.


----------



## birminghamvin (Nov 17, 2014)

Personally for me it differs from time to place, I can drink with my depersonalization but its the amount I have that can determine how bad my DP/DR becomes. At the moment (and for the future) im off drink and alcohol all together, because the tablets and pills im on don't mix well with alcohol and could do possibly do some internal damage (or so my doctors say)


----------

